
How pip.io stole my heart. - tylerdmace
http://tylerdmace.squarespace.com/musings/2010/3/31/how-pipio-stole-my-heart.html
======
alex1
This looks like something Google is trying to do, but in two different
products: Google Wave and Google Chrome OS. Pip.io essentially combines these
two to make one (imho) revolutionary product.

------
chenosaurus
Thanks Tyler, nice post! Very happy that you're finding Pip.io enjoyable.

------
Raphael
So there's hard privacy (only these people can see it), but also a lighter
"target" gesture that highlights the post for certain people?

~~~
tylerdmace
I tend to think of the 'target' as a semi-private, sort of like the @replies
with Twitter.

